

Show HN: BoxWrap, best way to secure your Dropbox - vanship82
https://github.com/vanship82/boxwrap

======
moonshoot
Seems good. I tried CryptSync before and it is of similar idea.
[http://stefanstools.sourceforge.net/CryptSync.html](http://stefanstools.sourceforge.net/CryptSync.html)

